# [EOM] Spell Tree



## Dave Blewer (Jan 6, 2003)

Some sort of progression tree for each of the spell lists would be very handy, just to ensure that no one gets a spell list without meeting the requirments first.  Kind of like page 79 of the PHB


----------



## masque (Jan 12, 2003)

Well, I have a master spell list along with the spell lists for each subclass in Elements of Magic.  So far, I haven't found any errors in it, and after glancing at this thread every so often, I thought maybe someone besides myself would find it useful.

My main question is: what kinds of information I should squish into the PDF to give the proper credit to the authors of the material and so that I don't get yelled at for being stupid?


----------



## Dave Blewer (Jan 16, 2003)

I have been using Masque's Spell Tree for the last few days and it is very good  

Thanks!


----------

